# Surprised no one has done this



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

just saw this on evolutionm. not really my cup o tea. Al is easier to polish than steel too.
























BTW look at my cool MKIV content.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Surprised no one has done this (DarkSideGTI)*

looks dumb


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Surprised no one has done this (jimothy cricket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimothy cricket* »_looks dumb


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i think its pretty whack


----------



## JoeyVR6 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Surprised no one has done this (jimothy cricket)*

why would you do that when rusting it is so much easier and cooler


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Surprised no one has done this (jimothy cricket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimothy cricket* »_looks dumb

I agree, but so is a lot of stuff people do around here.


----------



## JustinHall112 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Surprised no one has done this (jimothy cricket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimothy cricket* »_looks dumb

And someone was just talking about this the other day.


----------



## eUROwagn (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Surprised no one has done this (DubGirl13)*

thats one ugly evo


----------



## black lavender (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: Surprised no one has done this (eUROwagn)*

stupid


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

the ONLY thing i could see pulled off, would be a polished roof
that might be sick


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DFdub Vdub)*

If you are gonna polish the hood, might as well just polish the whole car


----------



## GreenEggsAndHamDanIam (Nov 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Is this gonna turn into a "Chevy forum discussion" as well?


----------



## 5speedfury (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Surprised no one has done this (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
BTW look at my cool MKIV content.


----------



## EUROsmut (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Surprised no one has done this (DarkSideGTI)*

cleaning up my keyboard from the puke that came out because i clicked on this thread


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Surprised no one has done this (EUROsmut)*

im gonna be the black sheep and say, it looks okay. not incredibly drop dead gorgeous, but okay.
its "unique" and that plays a big factor in something being cool, or vomint inducing for me.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

interesting, definitely going in another direction than rusting hoods lol


----------



## DJEndeavor (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: Surprised no one has done this (DarkSideGTI)*

that evo looks horrible but....
one of my friends has been working on his e46 and recently did something similar to the evos hood.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Surprised no one has done this (DJEndeavor)*

Now i like that BMW with a polished hool. Black is a good color to do it on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Surprised no one has done this (MechEngg)*

the BMW is gray.
but looks sick regardless. 
it does look much better on the E46, no doubt.


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Surprised no one has done this (gr0undscraper)*

ickkk


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

why did this get moved to Wheel and Tire? 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DFdub Vdub)*

no idea. Maybe a mod mis clicked.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DFdub Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DFdub Vdub* »_why did this get moved to Wheel and Tire? 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------

